# Mussel Recipes Wanted



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Alton Brown had a show on a few days ago about mussels that got me interested in learning more about these delicious bivalves. I've poked around and found some good-sounding recipes for mussels, but maybe some of you mussel mavens have a recipe or two that you like. I'm especially interested in mussels with pasta, in salads, and eaten by themselves. While I like mussels, I've never prepared them myself.

Thanks for any suggestions.

shel


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

For me, simple is best.
My favorite way to prepare mussels is to place them in a stockpot, crack a generous amount of fresh pepper over them, cover, and cook over a high heat, constantly moving the pot. (kind of like making Jiffy Pop I suppose).
Check them every minute or so and when they open, pour them into a bowl along with the liquid they release.
Naturally salty with the fresh pepper, and the mussels flavor comes through.
You could always pull them out of the pot with tongs and finish the liquid with butter for a pasta dish.
There are many ways to prepare them; many like garlic butter, cream sauces, etc., but this is definitely my favorite.
And so easy.


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

In a suitable sized pot to fit your mussels put 1 cup of white wine, 2 Tbsp. of finely chopped shallot. 1 bay leaf and fresh ground pepper to taste (approx. 1 Tbsp) For every pound of mussels.

Get the mixture boiling and put in nicely scrubbed, clean mussels.

About 1/4 cup of finely chopped cilantro sprinkled over the heap of mussels once they are all open. 

Enjoy!


----------



## chefswanny (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey shel!

A while back I hosted a beer dinner at my restaurant outside of Seattle with Alaskan Brewery, and the first course was mussels steamed with their hefeweizen beer. I simply brought to a boil 1/2 beer to each pound of mussels and added lemon and orange slices and parsley stems, then the mussels and steamed them, covered until they opened. The result was fantastic, a nice variation from mussels steamed in wine.
It is important not only to scrub the mussels, but to remove the "beards" which the mussels use to attach to rocks, etc. Only do this right before cooking as removing the beard can kill the mussel. Also discard any mussel that doesn't close. 
It won't take long to steam the mussels, they are done when the shells open. Shake the pot frequently when cooking. Discard any mussels that don't open.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

I just love moules mariniere which is basically what FR33MASON said only with added cream. But there are loads of Asian recipes which are great, flavours like lemongrass, ginger and chilli all go with mussels, along with pasta, risotto. Try this link ;

Top Mussels Recipes - FoodieView Recipe Search Engine


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Hmmmn
I wonder why I'm not allowed to post attachments.

Shel, I was going to post a killer recipe (w/pix) of mussels dynamite.
This recipe was designed for larger NZ Greenshell mussels. I mean larger than your average blue mussel from PEI or Maine.

I've been to several mussel farms and I love to eat them fresh and raw, right out of the water. Kinda like oysters with a little more texture and flavor.

Otherwise, if I'm not dockside, 
butter
Reisling, 
minced red oinion
chopped garlic
butter, butter, butter
fresh ground black pepper 
saute'd and salt to taste

As far as mussels and it being offered at a casual dining chain....Carrabbas has the best mussel dish, hands down

Cat Man


----------



## jeffaliscous (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey, 

Carrabas is part os the OSI incorported chain of restaurants, as is the restaurant i work in, bonefish grill. idk if any of you guy have ever eaten there, but i will tell you that our mussels are very good as well. Tomatoes, onion, garlic, basil and salt, saute them up, once they open u deglaze with sambuca or something of the like and finish with a butter sauce.. mmmmmm very tasty


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree that simple is best with mussels.
I julienne carrot, leek, red and green pepper and saute with garlic. When the veggie mix is still crisp, drop in your mussels, some white wine and fresh cracked pepper. Cover and steam the mussels on top of the veggies and serve immediately after they open. I prefer a good baguette for dipping in the juice and scooping out the veggies. mmmmmmmmm!
Just my opinion though....


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Never heard of Carrabbas - did a search, they don't seem to be in California. Been years since i was in achain restaurant - might have been fun.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link ... :lips:

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice sounding opinon - :lips:

shel


----------



## ron (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry to butt in with out a lagitamit reply, can someone tell me how to post . I as a new member can't find a post area.
thank you ,
Ron


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

While I love mussels steamed in both beer and wine one of my favorite ways I learned from a chef a few years ago. We would reduce cider (the real stuff, not the clear stuff in supermarket shelves!) add some hard cider and cream, reduce again slightly, add the mussels, cook until opened and finish with just a hint of calvados and add good measure of fresh parsley.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

There's a place on the Oregon coast where huge slabs of rock are literally covered with mussels, from tiny to about 7" wide. You can't avoid stepping on them if you walk out there. I've never eaten them, but going there made me want to get recipe suggestions and go back and cook some.


----------

